# mailman-Liste gelöscht jetzt: virtual-mailman.db is older than source file



## Laubie (4. März 2013)

Hi,
wie schon oben geschrieben. Ich habe die Tage 2 alte Mailinglisten über ISPConfig gelöscht. Jetzt habe ich im Mail-Warnung-Protokoll alle paar Minuten folgende Nachrichten:


```
Mar 4 08:15:07 server1 postfix/smtpd[13645]: warning: database /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db is older than source file /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
 Mar 4 08:15:36 server1 postfix/smtpd[13865]: warning: database /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db is older than source file /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
 Mar 4 08:50:08 server1 postfix/cleanup[20157]: warning: database /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db is older than source file /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
```
nach etwas googlen und dem dort empfohlenen "newaliases" hat sich nichts geändert. 
Ich tippe mal, ich muss irgendwie die database neu schreiben lassen. Aber wie lautet der Befehl dazu? Warum tut dies ISPConfig nicht automatisch?

System ist Debian squeeze mit ISP 3.0.5.1
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

> Aber wie lautet der Befehl dazu?


postmap /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman



> Warum tut dies ISPConfig nicht automatisch?


an sich macht ispconfig das.


----------



## Laubie (4. März 2013)

hmm... ok, ich habe es jetzt mal ausgeführt.
Gab keine Fehler. 
Dann warte ich mal n bisschen ab, ob der Fehler noch mal auftaucht.

Ansonsten: Vielen Dank


----------

